# ASF Issues, Errors and Problems



## Joe Blow

Good morning everyone.

I am trying to diagnose a Chrome-related ASF login issue that a forum user is experiencing.

When the user tries to log into ASF using Chrome browser on a laptop running Windows 10 Professional, an error message is received that says:

*Forbidden
You don’t have permission to access this resource*

Is anyone out there experiencing a similar issue while attempting to log in to ASF?

If you are, please let me know in this thread.

Thank you.


----------



## tech/a

Seen it a couple of times but I reset my modem and all good.
Also re booted and that worked once.


----------



## qldfrog

just checked and all good on win 10 pro on this try


----------



## Joe Blow

Thank you both for the feedback.


----------



## rnr

Joe Blow said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> I am trying to diagnose a Chrome-related ASF login issue that a forum user is experiencing.
> 
> When the user tries to log into ASF using Chrome browser on a laptop running Windows 10 Professional, an error message is received that says:
> 
> *Forbidden
> You don’t have permission to access this resource*
> 
> Is anyone out there experiencing a similar issue while attempting to log in to ASF?
> 
> If you are, please let me know in this thread.
> 
> Thank you.



Good morning Joe.

I am having the same problem with Chrome.

Tried a re-boot to no avail.

Cheers, Rob


----------



## Country Lad

I am not having that problem with Chrome.


----------



## Austwide

Using win 10 and chrome on laptop, no problems


----------



## frugal.rock

I'm wondering if this would work,
switch off modem completely and unplug from power,
Delete all cookies, cache, history etc in chrome , 
Shutdown computer
Switch on modem and let it re-establish internet connection, likely to take 5 minutes or so- wait for green light on internet led (should force a new IP address depending on config),
Start Windows computer
Have a go at login.

Failing that, the below won't hurt.


----------



## Joe Blow

Unfortunately I haven't had much success as yet in diagnosing this issue. Although there are two people (so far) who are experiencing the error, we have many using Chrome who are not, so it's difficult to know why those who are affected have been affected.

I'll keep making enquiries to try and figure out what's causing this.

Would @Skate & @rnr please post screenshots of the error they are experiencing. That may assist me in figuring out what the problem is here.


----------



## Trav.

Joe Blow said:


> Unfortunately I haven't had much success as yet in diagnosing this issue. Although there are two people (so far) who are experiencing the error, we have many using Chrome who are not, so it's difficult to know why those who are affected have been affected.
> 
> I'll keep making enquiries to try and figure out what's causing this.
> 
> Would @Skate & @rnr please post screenshots of the error they are experiencing. That may assist me in figuring out what the problem is here.



just catching up today.

Same error on chrome so not sure what the issue is. I have swapped to Microsoft Edge and no issues


----------



## Joe Blow

I'm wondering what you guys who are getting this error have in common. Same ISP? All using Ad Blockers? There must be something you all have in common that will explain this error.


----------



## Trav.

I just turned the adblock off and no change


----------



## Joe Blow

Is this 403 error happening on every page of the website or just particular pages?


----------



## Trav.

For me it is all pages, I have tried the following as an example






						Australian Stock Market Forum
					






					www.aussiestockforums.com
				









						ASF Issues, Errors and Problems
					

Good morning everyone.  I am trying to diagnose a Chrome-related ASF login issue that a forum user is experiencing.  When the user tries to log into ASF using Chrome browser on a laptop running Windows 10 Professional, an error message is received that says:  Forbidden You don’t have permission...




					www.aussiestockforums.com


----------



## Boggo

If it's any help guys, I am running Firefox and haven't had any issues of any significance.


----------



## Joe Blow

This is what the host said:



> I have checked the logs for all three IP address you provided and could see intermittent 403 errors but the same IP address had successful access to the same website URLs later. If the issue is with chrome only, check the browser settings/configuration at the client side. They should also upgrade and ensure to support TLS 1.2 for successful secured website connections. I have checked the server/website configuration but couldn't find any restrictions based on browser(just for Chrome).


----------



## Trav.

This is out of my league but I have done the following with no success

- Updated Chrome - no change

- Found the TLS (whatever that is) as per below and enabled (was default) - no change







just a side note

I have chrome on my phone and when connected to the home wifi I can access the website, with no issues

This issue is only on my desktop which I turned on last night when I returned home from site, and as stated before edge works fine.


----------



## peter2

What ASF is on line! I've been getting the 403 Forbidden error all day and thought the ASF server was down. 
Yes, I'm on Chrome, Win 10. 

Now I'm using Edge, only after a friend suggested using another browser after seeing the error notice on Facebook. (I'm not a FB user.)

Chrome problem still there. I'd suggest that there's way more people using Chrome that haven't considered using another browser and waiting for the ASF server to be fixed.


----------



## frugal.rock

I find it quite odd people use Chrome or Edge.
Mozilla Firefox has been default for years.


----------



## peter2

Firefox was OK for my first few years then developed lots of niggling issues. Moved to Chrome and stayed. 
This was back when Explorer was popular.


----------



## Joe Blow

OK, I have discovered something very interesting that has led me to the real problem being experienced here.

The one thing that confused me is why some Chrome users were experiencing issues, while others (including me) were not. I decided to check my Chrome version number, which was 88.0.4324.104. There was a link to check for updates, so I updated to the latest version, 88.0.4324.146.

Boom! Suddenly I had the error everyone was reporting. So thanks Google, you FUBARed ASF with your latest Chrome update. Damn you to hell! 😭


----------



## peter2

That's called progress Joe.

Desktop: Chrome, Win 10 pro - 403 error
Laptop: Chrome, Win 10 pro using wifi from same modem as desktop - all clear ASF alive.

How do I see the version # of Chrome ?  I'll compare my desktop and laptop.  OK found it.

Desktop:  #### 146
Laptop: #### 104    BUT now it's auto updated to 146 and I'm trying to not start it.

Edit: Bugga,  now laptop has launched Chrome ### 146 and I'm getting that 403 error for ASF.


----------



## Joe Blow

peter2 said:


> How do I see the version # of Chrome ?  I'll compare my desktop and laptop.




Go to the three dots at the far right, click them, then:

Help -> About Google Chrome.


----------



## Joe Blow

Quick fix for those affected.

1. Uninstall Chrome
2. Download Chrome Portable (Version 88.0.4324.104): https://portableapps.com/apps/internet/google_chrome_portable
3. Install.
4. Turn off Chrome automatic updates. (see below)




I have tested the above steps and confirm that they work. 

Please don't mess with your PC if you don't understand what you are doing. I accept no responsibility or liability should you really screw things up.


----------



## Joe Blow

I've just had the host correct an improperly set up hostname on the server.

Can any Chrome users on the latest release please confirm for me that Chrome is now accessing ASF without any issues?


----------



## DaveDaGr8

Have just updated to 146 and no issues


----------



## captain black

Using the 146 version here @Joe Blow and no issues.


----------



## qldfrog

frugal.rock said:


> I find it quite odd people use Chrome or Edge.
> Mozilla Firefox has been default for years.



using firefox myself but chrome better for integration..[obviously with google account] so same bookmarks between smartphone and android, per user bookmarks: aka work/home accounts etc with easy switch etc
I understand the attraction and some ATO sites do not work well with firefox but ok with chrome


----------



## eager to learn

Joe Blow said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> I am trying to diagnose a Chrome-related ASF login issue that a forum user is experiencing.
> 
> When the user tries to log into ASF using Chrome browser on a laptop running Windows 10 Professional, an error message is received that says:
> 
> *Forbidden
> You don’t have permission to access this resource*
> 
> Is anyone out there experiencing a similar issue while attempting to log in to ASF?
> 
> If you are, please let me know in this thread.
> 
> Thank you.



yes, i am


----------



## Joe Blow

eager to learn said:


> yes, i am




Can you please confirm that you are still experiencing this issue on Chrome? I am receiving reports from others that it has now been resolved.

Please delete Chrome's temporary internet files and browser cache before checking again.

Thanks.


----------



## eager to learn

Joe Blow said:


> Good morning everyone.
> 
> I am trying to diagnose a Chrome-related ASF login issue that a forum user is experiencing.
> 
> When the user tries to log into ASF using Chrome browser on a laptop running Windows 10 Professional, an error message is received that says:
> 
> *Forbidden
> You don’t have permission to access this resource*
> 
> Is anyone out there experiencing a similar issue while attempting to log in to ASF?
> 
> If you are, please let me know in this thread.
> 
> Thank you.



i didn't do anything. But thought, may be i am blocked because i didn't post much. But thought its queer, cause I was blocked  right after i hit the website go button.
Today I just tried, strangely i am in.

By the way, please excuse me for not posting much, partly because I am not good at English and I am also not good at doing stock research.  Thank you for allowing me to remain in your website.


----------



## eager to learn

Joe Blow said:


> Can you please confirm that you are still experiencing this issue on Chrome? I am receiving reports from others that it has now been resolved.
> 
> Please delete Chrome's temporary internet files and browser cache before checking again.
> 
> Thanks.



No. Joe. I am suddenly ok now.


----------



## Joe Blow

eager to learn said:


> No. Joe. I am suddenly ok now.




That's good to hear.

We don't block people who don't post much so don't worry. 

I'm now going to consider this Google Chrome issue resolved, unless I receive any feedback to the contrary.


----------



## peter2

I was relieved to see that the Chrome issue has been resolved when I moved to ASF today. Thanks Joe.


----------



## Country Lad

Joe Blow said:


> That's good to hear.
> 
> We don't block people who don't post much so don't worry.
> 
> I'm now going to consider this Google Chrome issue resolved, unless I receive any feedback to the contrary.



Joe, we had a similar issue with members of another group trying to access our website where a couple of people could not access the website with Safari but everybody else had no trouble with any browser including safari.  

Then a week later the same thing happened but this time with Chrome.  We were told it was a conflict with the computers/OS and the website OS and maybe involving IP addresses and it will sort itself out.  It took only a couple of days in each case.  In the meantime people simply used a different browser for that particular website.


----------



## PZ99

No issue with chrome here. 

I would recommend shutting down chrome and reopening it in  *incognito mode.*

This would disable any extensions that might cause that problem.


----------



## Joe Blow

Country Lad said:


> Joe, we had a similar issue with members of another group trying to access our website where a couple of people could not access the website with Safari but everybody else had no trouble with any browser including safari.
> 
> Then a week later the same thing happened but this time with Chrome.  We were told it was a conflict with the computers/OS and the website OS and maybe involving IP addresses and it will sort itself out.  It took only a couple of days in each case.  In the meantime people simply used a different browser for that particular website.




Over the years there have been a number of access related issues. Usually it occurs when I'm changing servers or hosts and there are DNS changes that need 24 to 48 hours to resolve properly. Other times there has been ISP related issues where for some reason access to ASF was inadvertently blocked or restricted by specific ISPs.

But this is the first time I can recall a major browser update creating access issues. On the positive side, it did make me dig deep and discover a hostname issue that i wasn't aware of, so there were some positive outcomes. I'm interested in server management but it's a complicated area and it's so easy to mess things up. I have a dream of one day having the knowledge and experience to be able to manage a server on my own, but I'll probably be a really old fart by then, if it ever actually happens.


 <- In the future, me telling people about the great Google Chrome incident of February 2021 and how I saved the day and discovered an improperly setup hostname at the same time.


----------



## SirRumpole

There is a thread in General Chat called "It's time to tell China to get nicked" .

I can see it on the the main forum page, with the latest post by rederob, but when I try to access the thread I get a message saying "the requested thread could not be found".

I believe the thread was started by a poster I now have on "Ignore".  I can't seem to find the member to "Un ignore" him so I can test if that is the problem.

Could you look into this please Joe ?


----------



## Joe Blow

SirRumpole said:


> Could you look into this please Joe ?




Your Ignore options are in your user menu. You will be able to unignore anything or anyone you have ignored in there.

I recommend everyone go through their user options in detail. You may be surprised at the options and customisations that exist in there. Lots of interesting stuff.


----------



## SirRumpole

Joe Blow said:


> Your Ignore options are in your user menu. You will be able to unignore anything or anyone you have ignored in there.
> 
> I recommend everyone go through their user options in detail. You may be surprised at the options and customisations that exist in there. Lots of interesting stuff.
> 
> View attachment 120240




Thanks, that was indeed the problem, although if I want to ignore someone I want to ignore just his posts, not the whole thread, even if he started it.


----------



## Joe Blow

SirRumpole said:


> Thanks, that was indeed the problem, although if I want to ignore someone I want to ignore just his posts, not the whole thread, even if he started it.




I have an option set so that threads started by ignored users shouldn't be hidden. However, it appears not be working. I am currently looking into it to see what the problem is.


----------



## sptrawler

SirRumpole said:


> Thanks, that was indeed the problem, although if I want to ignore someone I want to ignore just his posts, not the whole thread, even if he started it.



That isn't acceptable Rumpy, we are an inclusive forum and your posts suggests that those most likely to be ignored would be male.
I take great exception to this, as it would have been just as easy for you to have used the word "their", it is obvious that you are misandry and we as a forum shouldn't have to accept it.
I'm actually starting to tear up writing this, it has so affected me, also the red has run dry. 😜


----------



## SirRumpole

sptrawler said:


> That isn't acceptable Rumpy, we are an inclusive forum and your posts suggests that those most likely to be ignored would be male.
> I take great exception to this, as it would have been just as easy for you to have used the word "their", it is obvious that you are misandry and we as a forum shouldn't have to accept it.
> I'm actually starting to tear up writing this, it has so affected me, also the red has run dry. 😜




Quite correct, I should have said "it".


----------



## PZ99

SirRumpole said:


> Thanks, that was indeed the problem, although if I want to ignore someone I want to ignore just his posts, not the whole thread, even if he started it.



Peaceful innit ?


----------



## Gal1leo

Oops! We ran into some problems.

           Your content can not be submitted. This is likely because your content is spam-like or contains inappropriate elements. Please change your content or try again later. If you still have problems, please contact an administrator.    


Getting this error message when trying to post a reply in a conversation, or start a new one. Even a simple text message gives the same error.

I've tried using a different browser, different IP address and different device with the same result.

Any Ideas?


----------



## Joe Blow

Gal1leo said:


> Oops! We ran into some problems.
> 
> Your content can not be submitted. This is likely because your content is spam-like or contains inappropriate elements. Please change your content or try again later. If you still have problems, please contact an administrator.
> 
> 
> Getting this error message when trying to post a reply in a conversation, or start a new one. Even a simple text message gives the same error.
> 
> I've tried using a different browser, different IP address and different device with the same result.
> 
> Any Ideas?




It looks like you were getting caught up in the anti-spam software we use. Sorry about that. I have whitelisted your IP address so hopefully you will now be able to post without any issues.


----------



## Trav.

@Joe Blow not an issue or error but more of a wish.

When I read a post then click back in the browser the read post isn't removed from the list, can the software refresh the unread list via the browser go back button or are we restricted to refreshing it ourselves (click the new post button again)


----------



## Joe Blow

Trav. said:


> @Joe Blow not an issue or error but more of a wish.
> 
> When I read a post then click back in the browser the read post isn't removed from the list, can the software refresh the unread list via the browser go back button or are we restricted to refreshing it ourselves (click the new post button again)
> 
> View attachment 122362




Hi @Trav., I would just click the "What's New" button again and get into that habit. I don't think the software has any control over what happens when a user clicks the browser back button. From memory, that's pretty much how it works with all (or at least most) websites. 

I will look a little deeper and see if anything can be done, but think it's unlikely.


----------



## qldfrog

Not a problem as such but is there a way to print a thread?
Would like to print a thread to pdf for reading offline when traveling or on the odd tablet.
Anyone has anything better than print screen?


----------



## Belli

qldfrog said:


> Not a problem as such but is there a way to print a thread?
> Would like to print a thread to pdf for reading offline when traveling or on the odd tablet.
> Anyone has anything better than print screen?




I have been able to print to PDF one page at a time but I'm using a desktop.  Right click in the space between the logo and the thread and then "Select All" and again right click and select "Print Selection."  Don't know if it is possible to print the entire thread in one go.


----------



## Joe Blow

qldfrog said:


> Not a problem as such but is there a way to print a thread?
> Would like to print a thread to pdf for reading offline when traveling or on the odd tablet.
> Anyone has anything better than print screen?




There's currently no way to do this using the software itself, so the best way is probably going to be by using a browser extension.

I have seen this one mentioned elsewhere but haven't used it myself: https://www.printfriendly.com/extensions/chrome


----------



## wabullfrog

@Joe Blow just a heads up that couldn't get the Credit Card method of making a donation or subscription to work. In the end went through PayPal instead.


----------



## Joe Blow

wabullfrog said:


> @Joe Blow just a heads up that couldn't get the Credit Card method of making a donation or subscription to work. In the end went through PayPal instead.




Thank you for the donation. It is sincerely appreciated.


----------



## noirua

Hi Joe, I haven't been able to log in for a few days now.  Each time it fails. Somehow I've found a way of posting when not logged in which is quite strange though the search box etc., are all missing.  All I can see is HOME - FORUMS - STOCKS - COMPETITION - WHAT'S NEW - LOG IN - REGISTER.  I won't say how I post whilst not logged in. Can you help! - Noirua


----------



## debtfree

Hi @noirua, I don't know but it might have something to do with the ASF program as @Joe Blow has not been able to get his competition ladder to be able to update for the last few days either. 

I've noticed in this time (last few days) I've been getting a lot more ads in my face like the screenshot below. In ASF now the main focus is on the ads by the looks of things, I don't know if this is a glitch in the program or if this is the way it will be from now on. As you can see not much to see in regards to ASF material.


----------



## Joe Blow

Hi guys, just an update. I am now aware of what the problem is with the competition page as well as login issues but will not be attempting a fix until the weekend as there may be some downtime. As the forums are quieter on the weekend, it is the best time to be working on any issues that may involve a significant disruption to service.

Regarding ads, yes there are some experiments running at the moment by a new company I am partnering with, so you will notice some strange ad sizes and ad locations for a short time. I am not happy with the way things are going today. There are obviously some teething issues.

I apologise for any inconvenience caused by the above.


----------



## frugal.rock

There is an issue with the accept cookies popup also when using mobile platform. 
(This problem has become permanent as of today, yesterday was intermittent.)

The accept & learn more buttons don't appear (I always just accept cookies).

After logging in, the cookies popup appears as as a blanked out line or 3, as per screenshot below.
(On the bright side, I don't have any issues inserting images now, but that has worked properly for a while now)


----------



## frugal.rock

Feel free to move these posts to forum issues thread...
Cheers Joe, love your work.


----------



## Joe Blow

Morning all, I'm sorry about the ads appearing in weird places this morning. This is not a permanent change and I had no idea that they would be so intrusive, especially the one that keeps appearing at the bottom of the screen and needs to be closed manually.

I have asked that the integration be shut down until the issues can be sorted out. However, it may take a little while until that request is actioned, so please bear with me in the short term.

Apologies for any inconvenience caused.


----------



## noirua

Joe and debtfree, thanks for your responses. Will just post whilst not logged in. Unfortunately, I cant update posts or anything else though. 

If anyone reads this who cant log in. Just fill in your post. Then click 'post reply' - ( it will fail ) then log in again. That will fail but your post will appear.


----------



## Joe Blow

OK, well things are back to normal now. That was an interesting experiment but not one I'm keen to repeat. In that brief time I learned a lot about ad placement and the user browsing experience on an online community website such as ASF.


----------



## rederob

noirua said:


> Joe and debtfree, thanks for your responses. Will just post whilst not logged in. Unfortunately, I cant update posts or anything else though.
> 
> If anyone reads this who cant log in. Just fill in your post. Then click 'post reply' - ( it will fail ) then log in again. That will fail but your post will appear.



I too can post when not logged in, and am separately told I am logged in when my page tells me I am not.
I fix this by closing the program and starting again by clicking on the ASF website icon.  
It's a bit weird, but not really a problem that bothers me at all.


----------



## Joe Blow

These issues should be fixed this weekend, so please just carry on until then. I will get stuck into it either Friday night or Saturday morning to get it all resolved as soon as possible. I am aware of the cause, but am just not sure of how long it will take to implement a fix.


----------



## frugal.rock

The login thing is a bit of a worry though... potential security flaw?

I am wondering, are you logged into Goggle, farcebook or twithead at all when this problem exists? Perhaps crossed account cookie issues? 
Dunno though, just a thought.


----------



## Craton

frugal.rock said:


> The login thing is a bit of a worry though... potential security flaw?
> 
> I am wondering, are you logged into Goggle, farcebook or twithead at all when this problem exists? Perhaps crossed account cookie issues?
> Dunno though, just a thought.



Not logged in anywhere else and can Reply but need to log in afterward to actually make the post "real".


----------



## Craton

Just as I did now.
Thought this was always the case anyway.


----------



## Joe Blow

frugal.rock said:


> The login thing is a bit of a worry though... potential security flaw?
> 
> I am wondering, are you logged into Goggle, farcebook or twithead at all when this problem exists? Perhaps crossed account cookie issues?
> Dunno though, just a thought.




There's not actually a login issue. It's a caching problem. If you're posting you're logged in but it may appear that you are not because you are seeing a cached page that indicates that you are not logged in. If that makes sense. For example, most people are seeing out-of-date competition results, but I'm not because I am not seeing any cached pages because I have edited my local HOSTS file so that the pages I am seeing come directly from ASF's IP address and are not a cached version of those pages.


----------



## Craton

Craton said:


> Just as I did now.
> Thought this was always the case anyway.



Forgot to thank Joe for all the work that goes on behind the scenes.
Ah, the joys of running/moderating a forum.
Thank mate and hope the cellar is well stocked!


----------



## frugal.rock

Joe Blow said:


> 's a caching problem. If you're posting you're logged in but it may appear that you are not because you are seeing a cached page that indicates that you are not logged in. If that makes sense.



Perfect sense.
So users with the issue should be able to clear all their cookies n stuff and resolve the issue perhaps?


----------



## Craton

frugal.rock said:


> Perfect sense.
> So users with the issue should be able to clear all their cookies n stuff and resolve the issue perhaps?



If your on Windows, hit CTRL+F5 a few times.
As per below.

Press the following keys to force a hard refresh in your web browser.

Google Chrome on Mac: Command + Shift + R
Google Chrome on Windows & Linux: CTRL + F5
Firefox on Mac: Command + Shift + R
Firefox on Windows & Linux: CTRL + F5
Safari: Command + Option + R
Opera on Mac: Command + Alt + R
Opera on Windows: Shift + F5


----------



## Joe Blow

frugal.rock said:


> Perfect sense.
> So users with the issue should be able to clear all their cookies n stuff and resolve the issue perhaps?




It's not quite that simple unfortunately. The cached pages are being served by Cloudflare, which means that if you cleared your temporary internet files you would still come back and see the cached pages. I've tried giving Cloudflare an enema, but it hasn't worked. 

The only reason Cloudflare is even an issue is because of those grubs that launched the attack on ASF around three weeks ago. That's when I turned on Cloudflare and it only became an issue about a week ago when the host did some other stuff to the server.

I still struggle with the technical stuff after all these years. Usually I can figure it out pretty quickly, but this is one of those times where the solution to the problem has really eluded me. I'll get it, but will wait until the weekend in case I really mess things up.


----------



## rederob

Craton said:


> Not logged in anywhere else and can Reply but need to log in afterward to actually make the post "real".



ditto


----------



## noirua

I have managed to log in using the browser 'Opera with VPN  connected' so OK now. I still cant log in with Google or any other browser tried so far. So maybe it is just a browser issue solved using VPN. I haven't tried any other browsers using VPN.


----------



## divs4ever

Joe Blow said:


> It's not quite that simple unfortunately. The cached pages are being served by Cloudflare, which means that if you cleared your temporary internet files you would still come back and see the cached pages. I've tried giving Cloudflare an enema, but it hasn't worked.
> 
> The only reason Cloudflare is even an issue is because of those grubs that launched the attack on ASF around three weeks ago. That's when I turned on Cloudflare and it only became an issue about a week ago when the host did some other stuff to the server.
> 
> I still struggle with the technical stuff after all these years. Usually I can figure it out pretty quickly, but this is one of those times where the solution to the problem has really eluded me. I'll get it, but will wait until the weekend in case I really mess things up.




  am using Opera  to access  here  Brave ( a Chromium variant  ) stopped working properly ( here ) the day after i  joined 

however i also post on a different forum who also uses Cloudflare  and that has been simply absymal laterly  , will try that form on Opera as well  and see it is a browser/Cloudflare mismatch ( i don't use VPNs , yet , )

good luck with the issues , will give solid feedback if i can  ( Google/Firefox family of browsers have been a pain in the past for me )

 cheers


----------



## Joe Blow

I'm hoping things will be back to normal tomorrow. I'll be working on the issue later tonight once things have quietened down a little.


----------



## divs4ever

the other forum won't play with Opera but currently barely functional  with Brave ( Brave was settled on after FireFox and clan started to go crazy on authentication tokens )

 does Cloudflare have any rivals  ??

 the site has been fairly good using the current combination  , but if settings keep  changing overseas ... that isn't helping you

 cheers


----------



## divs4ever

tomorrow would be awesome  , those Commsec members get evicted tomorrow ( early in the day )

 Bell Direct has already got one refugee  but Commsec has many more to go


----------



## Joe Blow

Just checking that all the outstsanding issues, such as login issues and the stock competition leaderboard not updating, have now been resolved.

Is everything now looking good for everyone?


----------



## Dona Ferentes

just logged in ... OK


----------



## divs4ever

the Brave browser doesn't work for me , but am logged in Opera currently 

 ( am used to similar problems elsewhere so have several browsers installed but hardly ever use them  , unless i have a problem with what i am using )

 i suppose only a few would use Brave so might not be a big problem 

 Microsoft Edge works fine 

 i hope that helps 

 cheers


----------



## Belli

No great drama but once I log in the webpage does not show I am.  It does now for this session so it could be something to do with the cache.  In addition, I have noticed on a few occasions when I post I am requested to log in again.  I do so but by then the post is already there.

As I said no great drama (I'm patient with these matters) but it is odd but what is new about that with the good old interweb?


----------



## divs4ever

Belli said:


> No great drama but once I log in the webpage does not show I am.  It does now for this session so it could be something to do with the cache.  In addition, I have noticed on a few occasions when I post I am requested to log in again.  I do so but by then the post is already there.
> 
> As I said no great drama (I'm patient with these matters) but it is odd but what is new about that with the good old interweb?



 interesting ..
 i have not had those issues here ( i have only been a member for three or 4 days ) but have had issues similar on a different site , and just  twice on the Commsec community shortly before it closed 

 very interesting indeed 

 cheers


----------



## noirua

Joe Blow said:


> Just checking that all the outstsanding issues, such as login issues and the stock competition leaderboard not updating, have now been resolved.
> 
> Is everything now looking good for everyone?



Everything is working perfectly now on Google Chrome, Firefox, Maxthon6, Opera, and Microsoft Edge. Without the help of VPN - cheers


----------



## divs4ever

Brave is now working  ( before and after an update  just now ) and Opera has been working fine for me  all the time

 cheers


----------



## Joe Blow

Belli said:


> No great drama but once I log in the webpage does not show I am.  It does now for this session so it could be something to do with the cache.  In addition, I have noticed on a few occasions when I post I am requested to log in again.  I do so but by then the post is already there.
> 
> As I said no great drama (I'm patient with these matters) but it is odd but what is new about that with the good old interweb?




Could you clear your browser cache/temporary internet files and let me know if that helps. If the login issue you are experiencing is a recent problem, it should be fixed now. Let me know if you are still encountering any issues.


----------



## Belli

Thanks @Joe Blow.  Worked it out.  It was an addon in the browser (Firefox).  Started Troubleshoot mode and went through them one by one to find the addon, now disabled, which caused the conflict. 

Sorry to trouble you.


----------



## Craton

Belli said:


> Thanks @Joe Blow.  Worked it out.  It was an addon in the browser (Firefox).  Started Troubleshoot mode and went through them one by one to find the addon, now disabled, which caused the conflict.
> 
> Sorry to trouble you.



Hi Belli, 
As I use FF as my preferred browser, would you be so kind as to share what Add On was causing the issue?
No biggie if you don't, thanks.


----------



## Belli

Craton said:


> Hi Belli,
> As I use FF as my preferred browser, would you be so kind as to share what Add On was causing the issue?
> No biggie if you don't, thanks.




Sorry but I missed this until now.  It was the Privacy Badger addon for me.  I don't know how they all work together - I didn't add it actually for some reason FF included it when the browser updated.  It also caused hassles with my bank's web-site.  Could be specific to each site but if it's causes a PITA I don't want it

I had to work through each disabling one at a time, restart, and so on until I found it.  Didn't take long but it was frustrating.


----------



## Tropico

I recently had some minor problems with Windows 10. Some browsers and apps took a long time to open and some their components may not work.
Fixed it by opening a command prompt or PowerShell "run as an administrator" and run sfc /scannow.


----------



## noirua

I'm finding I can only login to ASF by using Opera with VPN connected. Without VPN it fails on Google Chrome, Firefox and Maxthon6.


----------



## divs4ever

login works fine for me with Brave  ( which is normally a little slow with the  FF and GC updates )

 so might be a new update glitch 

 cheers


----------



## Joe Blow

noirua said:


> I'm finding I can only login to ASF by using Opera with VPN connected. Without VPN it fails on Google Chrome, Firefox and Maxthon6.




Some work going on in the background and a few pages are currently being affected. No guarantees but I hope to have it all sorted out tomorrow. Apologies for the inconvenience.


----------



## Joe Blow

noirua said:


> I'm finding I can only login to ASF by using Opera with VPN connected. Without VPN it fails on Google Chrome, Firefox and Maxthon6.




Is this still an issue for you? Or anyone else for that matter?


----------



## noirua

I still can't login to ASF without connecting VPN. It works with VPN whatever virtual location I use.


----------



## divs4ever

both Brave and Dissenter ( Firefox  variants ) still work fine ( without VPN ) for me

 (as well as Opera )
 i believe Opera is working without a VPN as well 

 maybe it is a Telco thing 

 currently i am using  Optus/NBN 

 cheers


----------



## noirua

divs4ever said:


> both Brave and Dissenter ( Firefox  variants ) still work fine ( without VPN ) for me
> 
> (as well as Opera )
> i believe Opera is working without a VPN as well
> 
> maybe it is a Telco thing
> 
> currently i am using  Optus/NBN
> 
> cheers



It appears that I'm geo-blocked and some others might be as well.  Anyway it works with VPN very well.








						Everything You Need to Know About Geoblocking in 2022
					

Wonder how Netflix knows your location or why BBC iPlayer blocks you out of the UK? Here's all you need to know about geoblocking and how to bypass it.




					www.vpnmentor.com
				







__





						Geo-blocking - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## divs4ever

noirua said:


> It appears that I'm geo-blocked and some others might be as well.  Anyway it works with VPN very well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everything You Need to Know About Geoblocking in 2022
> 
> 
> Wonder how Netflix knows your location or why BBC iPlayer blocks you out of the UK? Here's all you need to know about geoblocking and how to bypass it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vpnmentor.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geo-blocking - Wikipedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> en.wikipedia.org



 given the nature  ( and most of the content ) of this site that is very strange 

 BTW i am NOT saying it is impossible 

 maybe the powers that be fear you are plotting to make a financial success of your household economy ( and make the nation look bad )

 good luck


----------



## Joe Blow

ASF was recently using a Captcha system by the name of hcaptcha when new users were registering. After introducing it I noticed that registrations started to drop off. I didn't think much of it at the time, thinking that perhaps it was spammers who weren't now registering accounts.

Just recently I received a message via the ASF Facebook page from a person who could not access the site at all when confronted by the hcaptcha puzzle, claiming that it could not be solved irrespective of what images were selected. So I decided to drop hcaptcha and go back to using recaptcha, and have tightened up access to ASF from overseas based visitors as a result.

So it's possible that @noirua (who is based overseas) could be having access difficulties as described. I'm glad that using a VPN assists with access to ASF and apologise for any inconvenience caused.


----------



## divs4ever

Joe Blow said:


> ASF was recently using a Captcha system by the name of hcaptcha when new users were registering. After introducing it I noticed that registrations started to drop off. I didn't think much of it at the time, thinking that perhaps it was spammers who weren't now registering accounts.
> 
> Just recently I received a message via the ASF Facebook page from a person who could not access the site at all when confronted by the hcaptcha puzzle, claiming that it could not be solved irrespective of what images were selected. So I decided to drop hcaptcha and go back to using recaptcha, and have tightened up access to ASF from overseas based visitors as a result.
> 
> So it's possible that @noirua (who is based overseas) could be having access difficulties as described. I'm glad that using a VPN assists with access to ASF and apologise for any inconvenience caused.




 not exactly related to ASF , but tried to access a different site  about a week ago , and between a slow internet and their captcha system  i eventually gave up after several hours 

 sadly i most blamed the slow internet  , , but maybe the anti-spamware  might have been more responsible ( allow the net WAS slow everywhere that couple of days 

 cheer


----------



## PetEarwig

I'm currently out of Australia and have not had any issues logging into the site. I haven't had to use a VPN and I use Google. I'm currently in the US. Just adding this in case it helps work through any current issues. Craig


----------



## bigdog

Hi Joe 

Just notice new buttons today




[jump to new] I use this to get the lastest posting and then post my new update in the empty field below

[sort by date] how is this meant to work?


----------



## Joe Blow

bigdog said:


> Hi Joe
> 
> Just notice new buttons today
> 
> View attachment 130558
> 
> 
> [jump to new] I use this to get the lastest posting and then post my new update in the empty field below
> 
> [sort by date] how is this meant to work?




Hi @bigdog, I was trialling an add-on that sorted posts in a thread by the amount of reactions they received. For example, the post with the most reactions (likes etc.) would be at the top, the post with the second most amount of reactions would be second, and so on.

However, after some reflection I concluded that this add-on didn't add much value to the community, so I have decided to remove it for now.


----------



## Logique2

Hi Joe,

Profile > Avatar > Choose File > chosen

But nothing happens.. the platform isn't  liking any of my  .jpg or .PNG files


----------



## KevinBB

Anyone else getting this error on the ASF front page, or is it just me?

Using latest Firefox on Windows 10.

KH


----------



## Country Lad

No, not with chrome.


----------



## Joe Blow

Logique2 said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> Profile > Avatar > Choose File > chosen
> 
> But nothing happens.. the platform isn't  liking any of my  .jpg or .PNG files




Sorry, I missed this post. Is this still an issue?



KevinBB said:


> Anyone else getting this error on the ASF front page, or is it just me?
> 
> Using latest Firefox on Windows 10.
> 
> KH
> 
> View attachment 138895




Yes, I am getting this on Firefox. I'm not sure what the problem is as it is a third party widget, but if it it's still an issue tomorrow morning I'll look into it further.


----------



## divs4ever

am using Dissenter   ( another Chromium variant ) and no problems

 back up browser  Brave  ( a different Chromium variant  ) and no problems

 can test out my other browsers   if the issue seems to be widespread  ( you would be amazed  how finicky these browsers can be )


 PS , yes i am using Windows 10 on this laptop


----------



## debtfree

KevinBB said:


> Anyone else getting this error on the ASF front page, or is it just me?
> 
> Using latest Firefox on Windows 10.
> 
> KH



Just had a look and yes, the Forex table on the home page, I do have the problem also. I'm using Firefox and Windows 10.


----------



## Austwide

Using Chrome on Windows 10 I get widgets is using an unsupported protocol


----------



## Joe Blow

This issue has been reported to Investing.com. Hopefully they will get it fixed ASAP. Nothing I can do from this end unfortunately.


----------



## Logique2

Joe Blow said:


> Sorry, I missed this post. Is this still an issue?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I am getting this on Firefox. I'm not sure what the problem is as it is a third party widget, but if it it's still an issue tomorrow morning I'll look into it further.



Hi Joe,

Chrome browser, the:  Avatar > Choose File > upload image file.. - reverts in the browser automatically to No File Chosen.

I suspect there's some background script with inbuilt time limitation, which I think is probably also inbuilt into the choice of Poster name. 

If so, fair enough.
Regards, Logique2


----------



## divs4ever

FOREX  rates work fine for me , but then i rarely glance at them  ( see my laptops specs  above )

 it MIGHT be a Firefox issue  , i had a plague of those  on other sites over recent years  so i kept  swapping to oddball variants  ( of browsers  ) until i found ones that mostly work


----------



## Skate

Logique2 said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> Chrome browser, the:  Avatar > Choose File > upload image file.. - reverts in the browser automatically to No File Chosen.
> 
> I suspect there's some background script with inbuilt time limitation, which I think is probably also inbuilt into the choice of Poster name.
> 
> If so, fair enough.
> Regards, Logique2




@Logique2 instead of trying to upload an "Avatar" upload a "Gravatar" instead.  The hyperlink below will enable you to make a "Gravatar" that you will be able to use on any website. (meaning, it travels with you where ever you go) 





__





						Gravatar - Globally Recognized Avatars
					






					en.gravatar.com
				




Skate.


----------



## Joe Blow

Logique2 said:


> Hi Joe,
> 
> Chrome browser, the:  Avatar > Choose File > upload image file.. - reverts in the browser automatically to No File Chosen.
> 
> I suspect there's some background script with inbuilt time limitation, which I think is probably also inbuilt into the choice of Poster name.




Is the image you are trying to upload at least 400 pixels by 400 pixels?


----------



## Joe Blow

divs4ever said:


> FOREX  rates work fine for me , but then i rarely glance at them  ( see my laptops specs  above )




The issue with the Forex Rates widget appears to have been fixed by Investing.com


----------



## Logique2

Joe Blow said:


> Is the image you are trying to upload at least 400 pixels by 400 pixels?



No it wasn't, and subsequently an image of sufficient size has worked, 
thanks Joe


----------



## moXJO

Logique2 said:


> ith every so many letters. If I quote someone I end up with this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No it wasn't, and subsequently an image of sufficient size has worked,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks Joe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> image of sufficient size has worked,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks Joe


----------



## moXJO

End up with the above if I try to quote someone. Even now I'm getting an automatic <enter>. Recent phone update.


----------



## Joe Blow

moXJO said:


> End up with the above if I try to quote someone. Even now I'm getting an automatic <enter>. Recent phone update.




What phone are you using?


----------



## moXJO

Joe Blow said:


> What phone are you using?



It's a Samsung. They added "grammarly" to the keyboard. Turned it off and it seems to be working.


----------



## Joe Blow

ASF running slow at the moment due to some unexpected server issues. Techs currently working on it. Hopefully it will be sorted out soon.


----------



## divs4ever

the internet has just been tragic here  , the ASF issues have been barely noticeable  ( in comparison )

good luck


----------



## Joe Blow

Looks like everything is back to normal now. Hopefully it will stay that way. Thank you all for your patience.


----------



## Joe Blow

Sorry folks, the problem has not been fixed. Something more serious going on. Will keep you updated.


----------



## divs4ever

Commsec is struggling as well


----------



## Joe Blow

OK, still having issues but hopefully page loading times have now improved. I will continue to monitor the situation and see what can be done to improve website performance further.


----------



## Dona Ferentes

Joe Blow said:


> .. running slow at the moment due to some unexpected *server *issues....



like this?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

Joe Blow said:


> OK, still having issues but hopefully page loading times have now improved. I will continue to monitor the situation and see what can be done to improve website performance further.



I think it was my fault.

I am testing a new method of winning the Comp and picked GIB as it's name in no way reflects its business nor the geographic location of its materials' interests, every price sensitive announcement caused a drop in price this year and it is at an all time low. 

As I pressed reply in the July Comp thread there was a quiver of the screen, not exactly a flash and then it took about one minute and one half to load the reply. 

ASF has only come back on just now for me. 

I will leave it go until tonight to post in the GIB thread. 

Once again my apologies. 

gg


----------



## debtfree

It seems there is a few that have had a problem getting into ASF website last night and early this morning. I don't why but thought @Joe Blow might have a few answers. 
I was one of those, I cleared my history and turned computer off and on to see if this made any difference but this didn't help. I could get onto all other sites but ASF.

I dare say Joe is still having issues from early in the week.


----------



## qldfrog

debtfree said:


> It seems there is a few that have had a problem getting into ASF website last night and early this morning. I don't why but thought @Joe Blow might have a few answers.
> I was one of those, I cleared my history and turned computer off and on to see if this made any difference but this didn't help. I could get onto all other sites but ASF.
> 
> I dare say Joe is still having issues from early in the week.



Same yesterday early evening for me.using firefox


----------



## Telamelo

debtfree said:


> It seems there is a few that have had a problem getting into ASF website last night and early this morning. I don't why but thought @Joe Blow might have a few answers.
> I was one of those, I cleared my history and turned computer off and on to see if this made any difference but this didn't help. I could get onto all other sites but ASF.
> 
> I dare say Joe is still having issues from early in the week.



Likewise.. no matter what I tried different device/browser's etc. couldn't load ASF last night but other sites were fine.


----------



## Joe Blow

Yes, there have been some connection issues since yesterday afternoon. My apologies for the inconvenience. I won't get into the details, but it should now be resolved. If anyone is still encountering connection issues, please post in this thread when you can and let me know that you are having difficulty accessing ASF.


----------



## SirRumpole

I could not access ASF at all from about 7pm last night until just now, but I'm glad to see it back again.

I hope the cause of the outage was not malicious.

I tried going on to the ASF Facebook page but there was no information there.

If we can't access ASF at all we can't post here, so is there another way of finding out what is going on ?


----------



## Belli

It seems to be spasmodic.  Couldn't access the site last night, was able to do so earlier this morning then not but now able to.  Something is unstable I guess.

No, I'm not that something by the way.


----------



## Joe Blow

SirRumpole said:


> I could not access ASF at all from about 7pm last night until just now, but I'm glad to see it back again.
> 
> I hope the cause of the outage was not malicious.




Sometimes it's difficult to know if a sudden spike in non-human traffic is malicious. Even if it is malicious often it's difficult, if not impossible, to know why.

There was an attack some may remember about a year ago that was malicious because I refused to take down a thread that overseas based scammers wanted taken down. That attack lasted a few days and caused an extended disruption to service.



SirRumpole said:


> I tried going on to the ASF Facebook page but there was no information there.
> 
> If we can't access ASF at all we can't post here, so is there another way of finding out what is going on ?




In future I will try to post on the ASF Facebook Page if there is a significant disruption to service. This one took me by surprise. I didn't expect that it would last as long as it did. If you haven't already, please follow the Facebook page for updates.


----------



## debtfree

Hi @Joe Blow, I just went 'Members' & 'find a member' box and my email address was in it, is this normal?


----------



## Joe Blow

debtfree said:


> Hi @Joe Blow, I just went 'Members' & 'find a member' box and my email address was in it, is this normal?




Can you please PM me a screenshot. Thanks.


----------



## debtfree

debtfree said:


> I just went 'Members' & 'find a member' box and my email address was in it, is this normal?



If anyone else finds this happening it's more than likely your 'Remember your password" in your browser filling in the empty box. I deleted the memory and all fixed, nothing in the box at all. Thanks again Joe .


----------



## finicky

Joe Blow said:


> Sometimes it's difficult to know if a sudden spike in non-human traffic is malicious. Even if it is malicious often it's difficult, if not impossible, to know why.
> 
> There was an attack some may remember about a year ago that was malicious because I refused to take down a thread that overseas based scammers wanted taken down. That attack lasted a few days and caused an extended disruption to service.
> 
> 
> 
> In future I will try to post on the ASF Facebook Page if there is a significant disruption to service. This one took me by surprise. I didn't expect that it would last as long as it did. If you haven't already, please follow the Facebook page for updates.



How about a quick summary to your twitter account? I quit facebook (Zuckerberg) but I checked your twitter for info.


----------



## Joe Blow

finicky said:


> How about a quick summary to your twitter account? I quit facebook (Zuckerberg) but I checked your twitter for info.




Good point. I'll post an update to the ASF Twitter account too. Please follow the account for updates.


----------



## qldfrog

Good evening @Joe Blow ,
No emergency on that one but i am a bit puzzled.
A while back, i wanted to post a link rekated to the Australian grid, did a search on "the energy" and got nothing so gave up and posted it elsewhere.
Looking at this morning latest activity: SirRumpole had an interesting reply 
	

		
			
		

		
	



But if i click on that energy thread
I get
	

		
			
		

		
	




I do not seem to be in SirRumpole's ignore list, i do not ignore that thread myself...
Is something wrong ?
or could that thread have been initiated/created by someone i ignore..f.e. Basilio ?
Anyway a bit puzzled, and i think i am quite well behaved at least within that energy thread😊
Not critical so no rush


----------



## Joe Blow

qldfrog said:


> I do not seem to be in SirRumpole's ignore list, i do not ignore that thread myself...
> Is something wrong ?
> or could that thread have been initiated/created by someone i ignore..f.e. Basilio ?
> Anyway a bit puzzled, and i think i am quite well behaved at least within that energy thread😊
> Not critical so no rush




You are on the thread starter's ignore list. 

Sadly, the third party ignore functionality has some unresolved issues. The following setting exists in the options of the add-on but it does not seem to work, which makes threads disappear for those on the thread starter's ignore list. 




I have advocated for a fix but it has not happened yet, so all I can say is try not to get on too many ignore lists or you might end up losing access to some threads.


----------



## Dona Ferentes

The fix would be to allow a heterodox range of views, and take the high road, even if it's difficult. 
As they say, _la roue tourne. le passé est garant_.


----------



## rcw1

Dona Ferentes said:


> The fix would be to allow a heterodox range of views, and take the high road, even if it's difficult.
> As they say, _la roue tourne. le passé est garant_.



Il n’y a ni début ni fin à la Roue du Temps. Mais c’était un début.

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## frugal.rock

Au contraire, la meule n'est pas un fromage sans moisissure.


----------



## qldfrog

Joe Blow said:


> You are on the thread starter's ignore list.
> 
> Sadly, the third party ignore functionality has some unresolved issues. The following setting exists in the options of the add-on but it does not seem to work, which makes threads disappear for those on the thread starter's ignore list.
> 
> View attachment 144249
> 
> 
> I have advocated for a fix but it has not happened yet, so all I can say is try not to get on too many ignore lists or you might end up losing access to some threads.



A shame so will have to carry on the society division and create own thread on energy grid etc.
We should start a header for each thread:
1)Loony watermelon
Or
2) Fascist far right who wants freedom and sciences as if it was the 1980s...

But thanks Joe, that explains.
Small price to pay imho


----------



## qldfrog

Joe Blow said:


> You are on the thread starter's ignore list.
> 
> Sadly, the third party ignore functionality has some unresolved issues. The following setting exists in the options of the add-on but it does not seem to work, which makes threads disappear for those on the thread starter's ignore list.
> 
> View attachment 144249
> 
> 
> I have advocated for a fix but it has not happened yet, so all I can say is try not to get on too many ignore lists or you might end up losing access to some threads.



Some ignore are a badge of honour 😂


----------



## Joe Blow

qldfrog said:


> A shame so will have to carry on the society division and create own thread on energy grid etc.
> We should start a header for each thread:
> 1)Loony watermelon
> Or
> 2) Fascist far right who wants freedom and sciences as if it was the 1980s...
> 
> But thanks Joe, that explains.
> Small price to pay imho




Feel free to create your own thread, but if you do try and frame it in an alternate way so it covers different ground. Title the thread so it comes at the issue from another angle, perhaps in a more focused or specific way.


----------



## SirRumpole

qldfrog said:


> Some ignore are a badge of honour 😂




You are not on my ignore list Froggy, in fact no one is.

I've only thought about using it once and that person seems to have vanished.

I can't see why we would need one here.


----------



## qldfrog

SirRumpole said:


> You are not on my ignore list Froggy, in fact no one is.
> 
> I've only thought about using it once and that person seems to have vanished.
> 
> I can't see why we would need one here.



I know that, and it is a shame i could not read the exchange as neither of the posters were ignored/ignored by and the subject interesting.

Ignore is a difficult subject.

Using a voluntarily extreme shocking analogy:
If this thread was in Germany 1930s..would a Jewish member use ignore or not?
On one side using ignore allows him to have a life and reduce stress, and save him from spending his time trying unsuccessfully to alert Gunter of what's coming...
on the other hand, ignore would hide sad facts and potentially lead him unaware of what is brewing among the opinion and Nazi members.
ASF being a market platform, i prefer to avoid non market linked discussion..it is hard enough as is so i use ignore:
On people i see without ethic, people who are either troll or political  party mouthpiece and on people who i could not sit on a table with in life.not that many overall..


----------



## SirRumpole

qldfrog said:


> I know that, and it is a shame i could not read the exchange as neither of the posters were ignored/ignored by and the subject interesting.
> 
> Ignore is a difficult subject.
> 
> Using a voluntarily extreme shocking analogy:
> If this thread was in Germany 1930s..would a Jewish member use ignore or not?
> On one side using ignore allows him to have a life and reduce stress, and save him from spending his time trying unsuccessfully to alert Gunter of what's coming...
> on the other hand, ignore would hide sad facts and potentially lead him unaware of what is brewing among the opinion and Nazi members.
> ASF being a market platform, i prefer to avoid non market linked discussion..it is hard enough as is so i use ignore:
> On people i see without ethic, people who are either troll or political  party mouthpiece and on people who i could not sit on a table with in life.not that many overall..




People can ignore voluntarily anyway by choosing not to read what is in front of them.

If using the 'system' ignore cuts other people off from a thread that they want to read then I don't think it's a good feature.


----------



## KevinBB

There is a really good ignore feature built in to ASF. Its called the "Mark forums read" button.

I use this button quite extensively on some "very popular" threads, stuff in which I have absolutely no interest.

KH


----------



## finicky

Anyone else finding the site exceptionally slow today? Almost non functional for me on my Android Galaxy tablet.


----------



## frugal.rock

finicky said:


> Anyone else finding the site exceptionally slow today? Almost non functional for me on my Android Galaxy tablet.




Yes, slower than a wet week. 
None shall parse... @Joe Blow


----------



## Dona Ferentes

Both on laptop and mobile, it is lethargic. .... can't add a file, either


----------



## finicky

@frugal.rock and @Dona Ferentes, good thanks. Not just my device or internet.


----------



## SirRumpole

Yes I'm finding it slow too. It also refused to load a few times and threw a "unknown database error".


----------



## sptrawler

X2


----------



## rcw1

finicky said:


> Anyone else finding the site exceptionally slow today? Almost non functional for me on my Android Galaxy tablet.



Good evening
yes.  Just come good now, around 7pm

Kind regards
rcw1


----------



## frugal.rock

SirRumpole said:


> Yes I'm finding it slow too. It also refused to load a few times and threw a "unknown database error".



I had that as well.


All seems a ok now though.
Almost like a rocket, just less thrust...😹


----------



## divs4ever

YES but it wasn't specific to this site  , it was affecting some other sites as well 

 ( thank goodness i wasn't trading to pay my bills , today )


----------



## Joe Blow

Apologies for any slow page loading times this afternoon. Unfortunately I was away from the PC when this occurred and could not do anything about it.

I am glad to see that whatever the problem was has now been resolved.


----------



## Joe Blow

I am aware that ASF is experiencing slow page loading times at the moment. It appears that the server is experiencing rather high loads for unknown reasons.

I am looking into the issue and hope to have it resolved soon.


----------



## qldfrog

Joe Blow said:


> I am aware that ASF is experiencing slow page loading times at the moment. It appears that the server is experiencing rather high loads for unknown reasons.
> 
> I am looking into the issue and hope to have it resolved soon.



Site is too popular Joe😁


----------



## Joe Blow

qldfrog said:


> Site is too popular Joe😁




It's usually just hackers, spammers or idiots causing issues. In any case, site loading speed seems to be back to normal now.


----------



## SirRumpole

I can access this site on an Android tablet,  but on Windows I get a 'page cannot be loaded error. 

Is it my problem or something else ?


----------



## KevinBB

SirRumpole said:


> I can access this site on an Android tablet,  but on Windows I get a 'page cannot be loaded error.
> 
> Is it my problem or something else ?



I did have that same problem late last night, but all is fixed now. Maybe reset cookies?
KH


----------



## KevinBB

sorry for second post.
I shouldn't have spoken. I just received the same error again. After posting above I clicked on either New Posts or Home (can't remember which), then got this error:


KH


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

KevinBB said:


> I did have that same problem late last night, but all is fixed now. Maybe reset cookies?
> KH



There is much devilment about with the war in Ukraine, and the cousins in America, Britain, Russia, Ukraine, China and North Korea, to name but a few, are clogging up bandwidth in the hybrid offensives occurring online.

Then there are those who hack for fun who are not allied to any nation.

I find discussing ontology with a fellow drinker here, or having a game of pool for example are good interludes in between ASF being down.

gg


----------



## SirRumpole

KevinBB said:


> I did have that same problem late last night, but all is fixed now. Maybe reset cookies?
> KH



All cookies deleted but still no joy.


----------



## SirRumpole

KevinBB said:


> sorry for second post.
> I shouldn't have spoken. I just received the same error again. After posting above I clicked on either New Posts or Home (can't remember which), then got this error:
> View attachment 146897
> 
> KH



Yes, same here.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

SirRumpole said:


> All cookies deleted but still no joy.



Buy a Mac.

gg


----------



## KevinBB

Garpal Gumnut said:


> Buy a Mac.
> 
> gg



I have a mac, but use it only when it rains. (off topic )
KH


----------



## frugal.rock

SirRumpole said:


> I can access this site on an Android tablet,  but on Windows I get a 'page cannot be loaded error.
> 
> Is it my problem or something else ?



I have similar.

From my android phone, on home WiFi,  I get the page cannot be loaded error, but if use mobile data, it works fine!

The WiFi works fine for anything else... weird. 
Almost as if ASF server is blocking IP addresses or something?


----------



## SirRumpole

frugal.rock said:


> I have similar.
> 
> From my android phone, on home WiFi,  I get the page cannot be loaded error, but if use mobile data, it works fine!
> 
> The WiFi works fine for anything else... weird.
> Almost as if ASF server is blocking IP addresses or something?




Now seems to be OK on Windows, no other changes made.


----------



## qldfrog

SirRumpole said:


> Now seems to be OK on Windows, no other changes made.



Was edgy since last night.both PC browser or phone.
working fine for me now.


----------



## Dona Ferentes

Now 7am and , self-evidently, ASF is back up. It and it alone had been down for the full day prior. And on both android phone and laptop. I got that same "_*Requested *page could not be uploaded" _message  that @KevinBB  reported..

All other web functions were on song for the duration.

Meantime my competition entry rose strongly, so not all is lost. (_Coincidence is not causation)_


----------



## finicky

So was I the only one not able to get asf up until half an hour ago? No mention of it from any member, a bit strange. No mention on asf twitter account which is my only avalilable go to.


----------



## Joe Blow

finicky said:


> So was I the only one not able to get asf up until half an hour ago? No mention of it from any member, a bit strange. No mention on asf twitter account which is my only avalilable go to.




Network outage at the host. Apologies for the inconvenience caused.


----------



## Dona Ferentes

finicky said:


> So was I the only one not able to get asf up until half an hour ago? No mention of it from any member, a bit strange. No mention on asf twitter account which is my only available go to.



A few of us noted it in one of the comedy threads. . We can't really do much


----------



## Belli

finicky said:


> So was I the only one not able to get asf up until half an hour ago? No mention of it from any member, a bit strange. No mention on asf twitter account which is my only avalilable go to.




You can check isitdownrightnow com to see if the problem is universal or just one impacting you.


----------



## finicky

Joe Blow said:


> Network outage at the host. Apologies for the inconvenience caused.



Thx @Joe Blow, speaking for myself you don't need to apologize to me for anything at all. Just feeling out whether it was my device or general and found it strange I could find no confirmatory comments.


----------



## qldfrog

finicky said:


> Thx @Joe Blow, speaking for myself you don't need to apologize to me for anything at all. Just feeling out whether it was my device or general and found it strange I could find no confirmatory comments.



I agree with @finicky ..today..😊
No need to apologise, you do a great job, in difficult circumstances.so thanks again @Joe Blow


----------



## debtfree

@Joe Blow  I have found ASF website very slow to load the pages, don't know if it's me or the same for everyone


----------



## debtfree

Seems to be back to normal in the last minute


----------



## Joe Blow

debtfree said:


> Seems to be back to normal in the last minute




Yes, some kind of attack it seems. Hard to tell if it's random or targeted. Sadly these are becoming more and more frequent.


----------



## Captain_Chaza

Hi Joe
I won the October Comp?
Do you need any details?

Thanks in advance


----------



## debtfree

@Captain_Chaza follow the link below to see Joe's wrap up for the Comp and his message to you to contact him by PM






						October 2022 Stock Competition Entries!
					






					www.aussiestockforums.com


----------



## Dona Ferentes

Captain_Chaza said:


> Hi Joe
> I won the October Comp?
> Do you need any details




My details will work


----------



## Captain_Chaza

Dona Ferentes said:


> My details will work



I hope not, 
My Grandson (13)  and I Play to WIN!
Sorry 'bout that


----------



## Captain_Chaza

This Win has long Story and I must thank Barney for his Daily Report
I did give him a thumbs up !!!
I am sure you will remember, Barney?

Anyway
We are proud owners ~ 800,000 RDT and when my grandson saw that Barney said that they (SGQ) was about to drill next door I had to look at all the CHARTS
Available
*Many thanks again  Sea-Cadet Barney *
We  don't read you every day
BUT we  SHOULD!


----------



## divs4ever

Captain_Chaza said:


> This Win has long Story and I must thank Barney for his Daily Report
> I did give him a thumbs up !!!
> I am sure you will remember, Barney?
> 
> Anyway
> We are proud owners ~ 800,000 RDT and when my grandson saw that Barney said that they (SGQ) was about to drill next door I had to look at all the CHARTS
> Available
> *Many thanks again  Sea-Cadet Barney *
> We  don't read you every day
> BUT we  SHOULD!
> View attachment 148764



does he ( Barney ) get a tip in return  ??


----------



## frugal.rock

It seems that some spammer has ectoplasmed on the site...


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

frugal.rock said:


> It seems that some spammer has ectoplasmed on the site...



These links can be dangerous. 

Report him/her.

Double block. 

gg


----------



## Sean K

Tried to ban / delete him but can't find the right button.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

Sean K said:


> Tried to ban / delete him but can't find the right button.






gg


----------



## Sean K

Looks like Joe has given me a new button - can spammer.


----------



## Joe Blow

Sean K said:


> Looks like Joe has given me a new button - can spammer.




Just got here. Thanks for cleaning that up. The same spammer did the same thing about a week ago. 150 spam posts this morning. Bastard.


----------



## The Triangle

frugal.rock said:


> It seems that some spammer has ectoplasmed on the site...



Maybe we should all collectively start spamming "tigerbrokers"


----------



## KevinBB

Is there a setting which prevents posting a link unless ... registered for certain time ... certain number of posts ... or even # of links posted per (say) hour?

KH


----------



## divs4ever

The Triangle said:


> Maybe we should all collectively start spamming "tigerbrokers"



i usually  take such  campaigns   as a 'fair warning  ' to avoid such sites/links 
 one post MIGHT catch my attention , 4 or 5 in a short period arouses suspicion


----------



## qldfrog

divs4ever said:


> i usually  take such  campaigns   as a 'fair warning  ' to avoid such sites/links
> one post MIGHT catch my attention , 4 or 5 in a short period arouses suspicion



I agree it might be worwhile to limit the number of posts/new thread per hours..but leaving some room for older members so that terrible bloggers like me Skate etc can still get 20 posts per hour😉 after a few years or months here


----------



## Captain_Chaza

I think the Moderators should censor all posts before  posting except for those with the special " JOE" passport

Bon Voyage and Stay Well


----------



## Joe Blow

The two most recent spam attacks were both perpetrated by the same cretin, approximately one week apart. The reason the spam remained on the forum for so long is because of the time of day the spam posts were made. At 2am there is not much going on here and it's the perfect time for a spammer to strike without being seen and dealt with.

Aside from these two attacks, spam has not been a problem at ASF recently. This is because most visitors with non-Australian IP addresses have not been permitted to register an ASF account for quite some time. Today's spammer has managed to bypass this restriction, but it catches the vast majority of would-be spammers.

No real need to take any additional action at this stage. If the problem gets worse, then I will look into further restrictions but as these can often hamper genuine users I am reluctant to implement them right now.


----------



## Craton

G'day Joe et al. Is ASF running slow?
Pages here at my end are taking ages to load...


----------



## Joe Blow

For those wondering, yes we are currently experiencing one of our regularly scheduled DDOS attacks and this is the reason for the slow page loading times at the moment. Hopefully it will be over soon.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut

@Joe Blow 

Whenever I click on "what's new", as well as getting new posts in "latest posts" and "latest threads", down the bottom I get "latest profile posts".

"Latest Profile Posts" seems to be the ASF version of an asexual Tinder ( I've never had to resort to Tinder, just going on what I'm told ), where members exchange sweet nothings to each other. 

Now I have nothing against intimacy, and in fact believe the world needs more of it, but I am not a voyeur and was wondering is there any way of not having to see the latest tenderness between members in "Latest Profile Posts" when I click on "Whats New". 

A Very Merry Christmas to you, Joe, and all.

gg


----------



## Joe Blow

Garpal Gumnut said:


> @Joe Blow
> 
> Whenever I click on "what's new", as well as getting new posts in "latest posts" and "latest threads", down the bottom I get "latest profile posts".
> 
> "Latest Profile Posts" seems to be the ASF version of an asexual Tinder ( I've never had to resort to Tinder, just going on what I'm told ), where members exchange sweet nothings to each other.
> 
> Now I have nothing against intimacy, and in fact believe the world needs more of it, but I am not a voyeur and was wondering is there any way of not having to see the latest tenderness between members in "Latest Profile Posts" when I click on "Whats New".
> 
> A Very Merry Christmas to you, Joe, and all.
> 
> gg




It's a global setting, so it's either there for everyone or not as far as I know. What I personally find amusing about it is some people think what they write on another person's profile is written in relative confidence, so for me it's sometimes a bit of a giggle to read the tidbits that get written there. It's as close as we get to a gossip or personals page on ASF. Who knows what might pop up there someday?

Also, occasionally it helps me spot profile spam, which is where a spammer registers and then fills their user profile with links and promotional rubbish for whatever they are promoting. It happens more often than you would think.

I might see if I can make it so it is viewable by administrators only. Perhaps that is the answer.

A very Merry Christmas to you and everyone else also!


----------



## Dona Ferentes

Garpal Gumnut said:


> @Joe Blow
> 
> Whenever I click on "what's new", as well as getting new posts in "latest posts" and "latest threads", down the bottom I get "latest profile posts".
> 
> "Latest Profile Posts" seems to be the ASF version of an asexual Tinder ( I've never had to resort to Tinder, just going on what I'm told ), where members exchange sweet nothings to each other.
> 
> Now I have nothing against intimacy, and in fact believe the world needs more of it, but I am not a voyeur and was wondering is there any way of not having to see the latest tenderness between members in "Latest Profile Posts" when I click on "Whats New".
> 
> A Very Merry Christmas to you, Joe, and all.
> 
> gg



Well, by alerting the prurient, this may be one way to boost clicks.



> _I might see if I can make it so it is viewable by administrators only. Perhaps that is the answer._



Seems sensible to me.


----------



## Knobby22

There are threads that need to be moved to General Thread e.g. Great Reset as they are full of irrelevant posts which would be a discentive to potential members.

I can ignore (and have) but imagine if you are a potential member and you start reading it.

ASF is meant to be a serious investment site but is becoming a joke. Many have left. I might be next which would be a shame as I have been here 18 years from when it started.


----------



## Joe Blow

Knobby22 said:


> There are threads that need to be moved to General Thread e.g. Great Reset as they are full of irrelevant posts which would be a discentive to potential members.
> 
> I can ignore (and have) but imagine if you are a potential member and you start reading it.
> 
> ASF is meant to be a serious investment site but is becoming a joke. Many have left. I might be next which would be a shame as I have been here 18 years from when it started.




Knobby, if you want me to move a thread just flag it and let me know. If you see this as a serious problem then send me a PM setting out your position.

As for The Great Reset, I haven't read too much about it. However, I thought it was a post-COVID-19 economic recovery plan proposed by the World Economic Forum.

It's also worth noting that individual threads can be ignored.


----------



## Dona Ferentes

Joe Blow said:


> It's also worth noting that individual threads can be ignored.



How does that work? I would really like *not* to see this thread, even though I have it on ignore, but, in all its meaninglessness, it keeps cropping  up.


> *Russian stock market opens March 24 2022 first time since start of war*​


----------



## Joe Blow

Dona Ferentes said:


> How does that work? I would really like *not* to see this thread, even though I have it on ignore, but, in all its meaninglessness, it keeps cropping  up.




1. Open thread
2. Look at top right corner of thread.
3. Click "Ignore" button.


----------



## Dona Ferentes

Done that several  time but no joy..  must try hardee


----------



## Joe Blow

In general, if you are unhappy about a thread, another forum member, even an entire forum... then ignore it/them.

Life is too short to get upset about it.

I used to have a friend who, whenever I would piss and moan about something fairly insignificant, would say, "if that's your biggest problem then you musn't have too many problems." It always brought things back into perspective.


----------



## Joe Blow

Dona Ferentes said:


> Done that several  time but no joy..  must try hardee




I just tested it and it worked for me.


----------



## Dona Ferentes

Joe Blow said:


> I just tested it and it worked for me.



Seems have disappeared, so thanks


----------



## Belli

Gone for me as well.  Although it is visible in the Forum list for International Shares, once that particular item is opened, it is no longer visible.

Of course, if viewing the list of new posts without login in, it is still visible but that is a "Whatever" issue.


----------



## Gringotts Bank

Joe, I asked a while back and you replied, but now I can't find your response!  It was about the different headers on the website.

New posts
Latest Activity
Recent Posts
What's New

I find it a bit confusing.  Actually I can see what Latest Activity does - that's clear.  I'd like to have just one button that I can click on the home page for any/all new posts. Thanks.


----------



## Joe Blow

Gringotts Bank said:


> Joe, I asked a while back and you replied, but now I can't find your response!  It was about the different headers on the website.
> 
> New posts
> Latest Activity
> Recent Posts
> What's New
> 
> I find it a bit confusing.  Actually I can see what Latest Activity does - that's clear.  I'd like to have just one button that I can click on the home page for any/all new posts. Thanks.




You can just click "What's New" and that will give you a list of all threads that have unread posts and all new threads. Is that what you are after or is it something more specific?


----------



## Gringotts Bank

Joe Blow said:


> You can just click "What's New" and that will give you a list of all threads that have unread posts and all new threads. Is that what you are after or is it something more specific?



Yep, that does the trick, thank you.


----------



## Gringotts Bank

Joe Blow said:


> You can just click "What's New" and that will give you a list of all threads that have unread posts and all new threads. Is that what you are after or is it something more specific?



I posted earlier on a thread called 'The Singularity,' and it's not under "What's New?" or "new posts".  Can't find it anywhere.


----------



## Joe Blow

Gringotts Bank said:


> I posted earlier on a thread called 'The Singularity,' and it's not under "What's New?" or "new posts".  Can't find it anywhere.




I took threads from the General Chat forum out of most search results some time ago because people who come here for stock market discussion were sick and tired of seeing political and other unrelated threads dominating the search results.

Ultimately I decided that if people want to read threads in General Chat, then they know where they are.


----------



## divs4ever

Joe Blow said:


> Ultimately I decided that if people want to read threads in General Chat, then they know where they are.



memo received  

 thanks


----------

